# Sorbic Acid 202



## therook (27/10/09)

I'm looking at doing a cider shortly and want to know if preservative 202 ( Sorbic Acid ) will be harmful to the ferment.
Should i steer away from this and look for a juice that is entirely free of preservatives


Rook


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/10/09)

not having used it - I stand to be corrected

Sorbic Acid is used in juices etc specifically to suppress yeasts. I understand that while it does not actually kill yeast, it prevents yeast from multiplying. So you could perhaps use a juice with sorbic acid if you pitched a vigorously fermenting starter that had enough cells in it to ferment your cider fully.

If your cider also has any Sulphur Dioxide (preservative 220) that will act to actually kill the yeast as well.

Its my plan to use a combo of tese two things to prevent a re-fermentation occurring when I back sweeten a cider for bottling... yet to try.

Better to go preservative free I think.

TB


----------



## brettprevans (27/10/09)

hey rooky. use the search button!  
plenty of info on cider in the non beer brewing section.
steer away from preservitive 202. get the no preservitives juice. its not any more expensive.


----------

